# New (to me) Mower!



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Simplicity 4211 Hydrostatic (year unknown but 1979-1986 I believe) @MasterMech I needed something to mow with and you scared me away from that other Simplicity. Thanks for all your advice :thumbup:

$400 - Engine just re done. New drive and deck belts.
Mowed once and like it. A little hard to get used to not having the rocker pedal for forward and reverse. Built like a tank.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That thing looks awesome.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Better than most stuff built today for way more money


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> That thing looks awesome.


As soon as I saw it I knew I wanted it. I went from $4k for a JD x330 to $400 :lol: The JD felt awfully plasticky for that price.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> Better than most stuff built today for way more money


Seriously. I couldn't believe how much mower prices increased from a year ago.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

That thing is bada$$!


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

Did all the engine work and parts and stuff cost much less than $400? This looks to be an incredible value!

I need a tutorial on how to evaluate mowers on the secondary market. I see what looks like decent deals on FB marketplace but have no idea how to know if it's a good deal.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

simplesimon said:


> Did all the engine work and parts and stuff cost much less than $400? This looks to be an incredible value!
> 
> I need a tutorial on how to evaluate mowers on the secondary market. I see what looks like decent deals on FB marketplace but have no idea how to know if it's a good deal.


Not sure. The guy bought it from his mechanic buddy or something and then he went over it making adjustments. No oil filter only internal screen and easy access to drain at end of season. I trusted the guy. Also, it just looked solid and the motor was super simple and accessible.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Just found this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dMHJBQoQ7w


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

pennstater2005 said:


> Just found this.


Amazing…please post after mow pics and keep us updated on how it performs!

Makes me wonder…what was lawncare like back then? What were the best cultivars in 1980!?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

simplesimon said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Just found this.
> ...


I will. It did mow nice although no strong striping bar. Forgot to get pics this time and it was dark. I think I'm gonna modify the hydrostatic control between the legs. I think I can extend that handle a little. Help the back pain.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

My intent was just to inform you of what you were in for buying the Broadmoor, not scare you off of it. I thought it was a pretty good deal actually. :lol:

Keep an eye out in the boneyards for the shroud that's missing over the starter. They're pretty common and you'll get some extra cooling by closing the big gap in the side of the main blower shroud.

I love mowing with classic gear. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> My intent was just to inform you of what you were in for buying the Broadmoor, not scare you off of it. I thought it was a pretty good deal actually. :lol:
> 
> Keep an eye out in the boneyards for the shroud that's missing over the starter. They're pretty common and you'll get some extra cooling by closing the big gap in the side of the main blower shroud.
> 
> I love mowing with classic gear. 👍


Well, it was that and the guy never got back to me! I’ll keep my eye out for those pieces. Didn’t even know it Was missing a shroud. I was mowing with it last night and saw a large swatch of un-mowed area behind me. Next pass I saw the blade lying on the ground. He had the 3/8 instead of 7/16 bolt holding the blades in. Easy fix.

I definitely enjoy mowing with this and also like the space saver that it is going from 46 to 36” cut. Everything is easily accessible for work needed.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Modified the hydrostatic gear handle. It was a little rough on my back leaning down to move it. I adjusted the seat all the way forward as well. 

Found a piece of flat steel, drilled a few holes, and moved the handle up. Works great!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That thing is in really good shape. Someone took care of it.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> That thing is in really good shape. Someone took care of it.


Definitely. One of the mowing blades fell off while I was mowing. Had to tap the thread hole and make it bigger. Got the blade re attached and then it wouldn't start 😆 Checked the year on the battery and it is a John Deere 2015. Seven year old battery is going good. Put the charger on it and it is doing fine. Will need a new battery though.

I figure if I have to spend a couple hundred dollars it is still well worth it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

You might think about a Battery Tender. I use them on my mowers, ATV, etc. You can clamp the battery posts, or I like to hardwire the included pigtail with the SAE plug. When I park the mower I just plug it up and the Battery Tender maintains the charge, as needed. 









Battery Tender® Junior 12V, 750mA Battery Charger


INCLUDES- 12V, 750mA battery charger and maintainer with LED status light to show battery status- Fused ring terminal accessory cable for hard to reach batteries- Fused alligator clip accessory cable for an alternate connection - 5-year warranty and lifetime customer supportSPECIFICATIONS-...




www.batterytender.com


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

If you ever get tired of mowing with it you could set it up to do some mowverlanding. 😁









THE MOWVERLANDING SETUP







youtube.com


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> You might think about a Battery Tender. I use them on my mowers, ATV, etc. You can clamp the battery posts, or I like to hardwire the included pigtail with the SAE plug. When I park the mower I just plug it up and the Battery Tender maintains the charge, as needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually got it charged back up with a Noco Charger that can be used to charge, repair, or tender. I got a feeling this battery is on its last leg. I feel like 7 years is pushing it for a lawn mower battery. As for the mowverlanding uhhh…..


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I actually got it charged back up with a Noco Charger that can be used to charge, repair, or tender. I got a feeling this battery is on its last leg. I feel like 7 years is pushing it for a lawn mower battery. As for the mowverlanding uhhh…..


On my non-mission critical personal equipment (read: it's not making me any money), I run batteries until they don't. Still get the same $5-10 for them as a core whether they kinda work or are completely dead. And no discounts on new batteries for turning in one with any life left in it.

7+ years is pretty good. None of the Lawn/Garden batteries are top-shelf quality. Many automotive batteries don't make it that far.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> On my non-mission critical personal equipment (read: it's not making me any money), I run batteries until they don't. Still get the same $5-10 for them as a core whether they kinda work or are completely dead. And no discounts on new batteries for turning in one with any life left in it.
> 
> 7+ years is pretty good. None of the Lawn/Garden batteries are top-shelf quality. Many automotive batteries don't make it that far.


Those are good points. I’ll probably will keep it until it doesn’t charge. It is a but of a pain to keep it on the tender because the battery is accessed not under the seat but under the whole back end as in one of the pictures up top.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Those are good points. I’ll probably will keep it until it doesn’t charge. It is a but of a pain to keep it on the tender because the battery is accessed not under the seat but under the whole back end as in one of the pictures up top.


Sounds like you need a remote pigtail for whatever tender you are using. 

Like this:

CTEK Comfort Connect – smartercharger.com

If your tender doesn't offer a pigtail, they aren't hard to make. Could be as simple as two wires with crimp-on "bullet" connectors for the tender's alligator clips to connect. Just use the female bullets as dust covers.

I'll usually think about replacing the battery once it won't hold enough charge to crank the engine after sitting for a week. By the time I actually get around to it, it usually won't hold a charge for more than a day or two.  🤭


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I‘ve got two of the Noco chargers. Pretty sure I can pigtail both. Maybe I’ll do that if I keep having issues. Not much season left so would hate to buy a battery yet.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Really hard to drink beer and steer this mower. I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## SPman (5 mo ago)

pennstater2005 said:


> Really hard to drink beer and steer this mower. I'm having second thoughts.


This works if you have a small lawn. For an acre or better I suggest a camelbak.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

SPman said:


> This works if you have a small lawn. For an acre or better I suggest a camelbak.


My neighbors already see me drinking a few when I mow. This is just a bad look 😂 I was thinking more along a magnet cup holder or a beer jacket with straw to hide my drinking 🍻


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Added a DIY beer can holder. The magnets were too weak. It fell off. But it stayed at my feet to grab a sip at the end of each line. Need a stronger magnet.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Added a DIY beer can holder. The magnets were too weak. It fell off. But it stayed at my feet to grab a sip at the end of each line. Need a stronger magnet.
> View attachment 1215


Or perhaps thicker metal. Magnets often do not reach their full strength mated to thin sheet metal. Try a backing plate under the fender. A piece that's .060"-.125" thick should be plenty.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I thought you would have at least covered the can holder with a Lawn forum beer can sleeve!!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Fixed the cupholder. 95# magnet from Harbor Freight and a Thermos can holder screwed to it worked great.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

And neighbor gave me $200 for the Husqvarna because he wanted the transmission and linkage.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> And neighbor gave me $200 for the Husqvarna because he wanted the transmission and linkage.


Would you believe the FH500V on my Deere LT180 has started surging..... 😩


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Would you believe the FH500V on my Deere LT180 has started surging..... 😩


That is crazy!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Fabricated a mulch plug from 12x18" galvanized sheet metal 22 gauge. Might buy some Simplicity orange paint to match it.


----------

